# ~~~~> i need your advice on an immigration matter



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

i moved to mexico on 2-13-2010 with a fm-3 visa. i have always renewed my visa with no laps in time. now i have a 1 year old daughter with a mexican woman. my question is; should i go for mexican citizenship using my daughter, or should i go the route using the 4 years i have been here in mexico with my fm-3? also is there a difference in procedure between them?

any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You no longer have an FM3, as they do not exist any more. I assume that you have a Residente Temporal Visa. You should be sure that your daughter is registered with the civil registry in your municipality, with you listed as the father exactly as on your passport and INM document. She should then be registered with the US consulate, to get her US passport, in addition to her Mexican passport.
Once all that is done, you should go to INM with her documents, as well as your own, and apply for residente permanente under the vincula familial rules.
To apply for citizenship, you should visit the offices of SRE at the nearest federal building in your state capital. They will tell you what documents you need, as well as the waiting period, if any.
Residente Permanente has the advantage of not having to deal with INM on a regular basis. However, citizenship has the added advantage of never having to deal with INM, freedom to work without notifying INM, the vote, etc.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> You no longer have an FM3, as they do not exist any more. I assume that you have a Residente Temporal Visa. You should be sure that your daughter is registered with the civil registry in your municipality, with you listed as the father exactly as on your passport and INM document. She should then be registered with the US consulate, to get her US passport, in addition to her Mexican passport.
> Once all that is done, you should go to INM with her documents, as well as your own, and apply for residente permanente under the vincula familial rules.
> To apply for citizenship, you should visit the offices of SRE at the nearest federal building in your state capital. They will tell you what documents you need, as well as the waiting period, if any.
> Residente Permanente has the advantage of not having to deal with INM on a regular basis. However, citizenship has the added advantage of never having to deal with INM, freedom to work without notifying INM, the vote, etc.


Listen to RV he knows what he is saying and citizenship is a far better route.


----------

